# Alumilite Cholla Women's Bracelet



## BangleGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

Here are some pictures from my latest project making a woman's bangle (bracelet) from a alumilite cast piece of cholla and a stainless steel metal core. I started with a 4" cast cholla puck that I purchased from a fellow who sells it for turkey calls. I then used hole saws to cut the bangle blank, bored the ID to size, cut to width and glued the blank onto the SS core for support. After curing, I roughed the OD to size, filled some voids with CA and then began the same CA finish technique used on pens. 

I have a 14 page tutorial that explains the process in detail. I will email the tutorial for free if you send me an email to [email protected] with an email address. Its a 2Mb PDF file.


Thanks for looking.
Eric


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

Cant send pm to you. I think there might be a minimum post requirement or something. I would love to see a tutorial on those. It's beautiful! Thanks!

Andy
[email protected]
Gmail.com


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful job. Very unique.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

kd5nay said:


> Cant send pm to you. I think there might be a minimum post requirement or something. I would love to see a tutorial on those. It's beautiful! Thanks!
> 
> Andy
> [email protected]
> Gmail.com


Ok, I will check into the post requirement. Maybe I am short on the number. I will get it emailed here shortly. Thanks, Eric


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:
you guys did see that he posted an email address right?


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello Eric!:notworthy:

'Nother home run, I see!:thumbsup:

I can vouch for the tutorial and the maker, high-class stuff here!:yes:

p


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

very nice...some beautiful work


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Eric, that's beautiful ... :yes:

(My wife and I are also addicted to EAN/NOX, just got our regs and bcds back from the annual service so we're thinking where to go next. It's been too long since the last Caribbean trip :sad


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Eric, that's beautiful ... :yes:
> 
> (My wife and I are also addicted to EAN/NOX, just got our regs and bcds back from the annual service so we're thinking where to go next. It's been too long since the last Caribbean trip :sad


Yes, It has been too long since I blew some bubbles! I have an urge to head to Cozumel for a little drift diving :yes:


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking job. The blue really sets it off.:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Total awesomeness

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------

